# Habitation Door Electric Closing Assistance



## stewartwebr

Hello
Our new vans habitation Door has electric closure assist. When you pull the door to the latch the electric motors take over and pull the door closed tightly giving a good seal. 
A couple of times I have opened the door and the latch seems to double operate and instead of the latches being in the open position they are in the closed. I have had to pull the handle again to get the latches back into the correct position to allow me to close the door.
Does anyone else have this system and is it an issue I should have looked at or just a foible of this system?

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## dalspa

Are you, inadvertently, double pulling on the handle when you open the door. On my estate car the rear tailgate has a locking system which does a similar thing if I doubly trigger the mechanism - took a lot of getting used to it when I first got it. I, too, thought that there was a fault with it. Hopefully, there's no fault in your system.

DavidL


----------



## stewartwebr

Hi David

I think you may be correct. When I think about it if you pull the handle twice it will get an open followed by a close signal therefore the latches will close trying to pull the door secure. 

I shall monitor more closely to see if this is the issue. 

Putting this slight problem to one side the system is an excellent way of providing a tight seal on the habitation Door which has been a challenge to manufacturers for years.

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## Dill

Hi Stewart it's the same with ours. It's a feature one has to get used to.

Dill


----------



## DPKY

Hi everyone, I have a 69p and my habitation door is causing some problems. It won't unlock correctly with the key. I have to half turn the key barrel so it's in an unlocked situation. If I take the key out of the barrel in its normal unlocked position it comes out but the door is in a locked position and once you close the door you can not open it from outside without the key. Anyone else have or had this problem. It was ok up until last week.
It's the 2008 model.
Don


----------



## stewartwebr

Sorry Don, other than the issue I posted above I have no other experience with the door. My vans door works by the remote control which locks the habitation door and all the lockers. Have you thought about giving N&B in Polch a call or post on the N&B owners website?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DPKY said:


> Hi everyone, I have a 69p and my habitation door is causing some problems. It won't unlock correctly with the key. I have to half turn the key barrel so it's in an unlocked situation. If I take the key out of the barrel in its normal unlocked position it comes out but the door is in a locked position and once you close the door you can not open it from outside without the key. Anyone else have or had this problem. It was ok up until last week.
> It's the 2008 model.
> Don


Odd mine did the same thing when we got it, but there is another position to pull the key once I figured it out, play around with it, mine also wouldn't open form inside but the new position is about 90o from where I'd expect it to be.


----------



## stewartwebr

Time has passed since my original post but for anyone who does a search on the subject, N&B have contacted me to advise there is a software upgrade to the door which eliminates the door doing as described in the original post.


----------



## sallylillian

Stewart, Is that an owner update or do you have to go to TW for a frontal lobotomy, and a root canal without anaesthetic, and it still not work? And when is this update dated. My Flair was out of the factory in July.
On the subject of locking, do you have central locking? I do, but the Iveco fob only locks the garage doors and the hab door. Also I have a mashing sound from the locker to the left of the hab door when locking, like a motor is trying to lock the locker door?


----------



## stewartwebr

sallylillian said:


> Stewart, Is that an owner update or do you have to go to TW for a frontal lobotomy, and a root canal without anaesthetic, and it still not work? And when is this update dated. My Flair was out of the factory in July.
> On the subject of locking, do you have central locking? I do, but the Iveco fob only locks the garage doors and the hab door. Also I have a mashing sound from the locker to the left of the hab door when locking, like a motor is trying to lock the locker door?


Hello,

The suggestion from Polch was the software upgrade could be done at TW but after the mess they made of the door last time there is no way I would let them touch it.
I can only assume that this is a new upgrade given my door was replaced in August due to the mess made at TW. Therefore, if the upgrade was made prior to this I would have assumed the new door would have had it already.

Yes, my van is the same locking system as yours, activated by the key fob which locks the habitation, garage and all other lockers.

Suggest you contact Polch who will confirm, but guess its another trip to Germany.

The dealer network problem is a huge issue with Niesmann and Bischoff in the UK and N&B really don't seem too concerned about it. I have been looking at a new Concorde so may move away from the brand and this is mainly due to lack of support for UK Customers


----------



## sallylillian

stewartwebr said:


> Hello,
> 
> The suggestion from Polch was the software upgrade could be done at TW but after the mess they made of the door last time there is no way I would let them touch it.
> I can only assume that this is a new upgrade given my door was replaced in August due to the mess made at TW. Therefore, if the upgrade was made prior to this I would have assumed the new door would have had it already.
> 
> Yes, my van is the same locking system as yours, activated by the key fob which locks the habitation, garage and all other lockers.
> 
> Suggest you contact Polch who will confirm, but guess its another trip to Germany.
> 
> The dealer network problem is a huge issue with Niesmann and Bischoff in the UK and N&B really don't seem too concerned about it. I have been looking at a new Concorde so may move away from the brand and this is mainly due to lack of support for UK Customers


Hi Stewart,

I will probably go to the factory on my way back from Sardinia in late June as I have various issues of warranty and it seems best to get the factory to do it right. Interestingly I have been helping another new Flair owner who has an issue with his Victron kit ( I have had 4 of their systems on boats and MH's) and getting no sense out of TW after several trips and the charge still kicking off. After a couple of calls we sorted it between us over the phone isolating an intermittently failing Victron control panel. TW don't know their arses from their elbows, all I seem to do is meet people who have similar bad experiences except one who has a business relationship with them and wont have a word said against them.
But Concorde? We did look at them and whilst the interior is improving, the exterior is still back in the 70's, I dont think they have had a major upgrade in 15 years, and the latest Flair is such a looker. For us in Cornwall Southdowns would make reasonable sense but for me it has to be the vehicle first, then the dealer.

Michael


----------



## nicholsong

Michael

I only dip in here infrequently - N+B Owners UK more often. 

I note your last post was on Christmas Day morning - I can only speculate you were trying to avoid peeling the spuds or summat:wink2::laugh:

Happy New Year to you and all on the sub-forum:smile2:

Geoff


----------

